# Sun Coast Bottle Show



## dollarbill (Dec 27, 2015)

Jan. 8th and 9th 2016. The Sun Coast Bottle Show Palmetto, Fl. Civic center. Hope to see some of you there.
  Bill


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 29, 2015)

Wish I could make it, but not this year.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 9, 2016)

Hope someone took some pictures.  I used to go to the St. Pete show at the armory back in the good ol' days every year without fail, but then life got in the way!  Not complaining though, 'cause I've been more blessed than I deserve.

Don't know how it is now, but back then, Hagenbuch, Heckler and others were always there.  Maybe because Judge Ed MacKenzie was still kickin' and they were probably courting him for rights to auction his collection.


----------

